# 14D Greece Cyclades Trip, seeking advice



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have a GibSea51 chartered from Poseidon Charters for late June, early July for 14 days. We are experienced Caribbean sailers but not familiar with sailing the Cyclades so we have secured a skipper. I am looking for any feedback on Poseiden Charters and the boat. I would like advice on local customs, must see locations and possible 14 day itineraries. We have never used the services of a skipper before, any tips? We have read the books but always like first hand info.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Never heard of Poseidon charters, but then there are so many greek brokers over here,its difficult to keep track of who is who.
The boat however is exspectional. More than likely it is the ''Free Spirit''. There are not that many gibsea51 in Alimos marina. First things she is big and a real brute of a sailing yacht. She is a sloop with in mast main furling and same up front. This is alot of yacht to handle. 2 nice layed out cockpits, one for guests and then an aft one where the action happens, winches mainsheet etc and wheel, nice arrangement keeping guests and crew appart as you sail this yacht. 
This is not a new yacht, they where bulit in the late 80''s early 90''s, so she is most likely 12+ years old. If you are doing this bareboat + Captain, youare responsible for the whole show so really check this yacht out.DO NOT RELY ON THE CAPTAIN TO DO THIS.

A few words on Greek Bare boat captains.
1.Make sure he has a valid license and it is with him on the yacht.
2.A valid VHF License operators is also required, not the ships license,his license use the VHF..they will try and tell you this is not so but it is a new requirement this year!
3.A first aid certifcate would also be nice, but not a current requirement.
There is alot of information on this board about greek bareboat captains, unfortunately not alot of it is glowing. If to be rated on a scale of 1-10 most hit around the 5-6 mark with a few good ones making 8, but those guys are being used by the best yachts and will not do free lance bareboat.
You will be expected to pay for the captains food, drink and over all expenses. He will except a tip at the end 10% of the charter fee is normal. Personnally I find this high when they are being paid well above the current charter Captain rate . The Captain is really your key to a good trip if he is worth his money you will have a good trip, if he assumes a taxi driver attitude then you will have problems.

2 weeks on a Gibsea51 there is no reason that you could not do a big circumnavigation of the Cyclades. This boat is not scared of big winds or big seas, in fact she needs 20-25knts to start showing her heels, Look for baot speeds in the 8-9 upwind and off wind well low teens is doing good. So you can cover the miles in a quick time. 
Hell head out toward Samos island drop down to Leros and come back via Amorgos , Paros even jump over to the Saronic and come back in that way to Athens.

Great Sailing Yacht, Good luck with the Captain, make sure he at least speaks english. Watch out for the lame excuse of the weather is too bad, in alot of cases it may be blowing near the island you are but sail 10 miles out and the weather changes.
Some where on here is an address of a naval officer who has a wonderful page on his Cyclades sailing adventures ''[email protected] or some thing like that. well worth check ing that site out
Good luck


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Not much to add to what is already written by OldBN.
1. Insist that the skipper takes full responsibility of whatever happens to the boat. Skippered yachts normally do not require any guarantee bond or credit card coverage by clients.
2. Be generous about the meals and drinks offered to your skipper (in Greece they cost a fraction of what is charged elsewhere). The success of the trip greatly depends on him. Be optimist though and positively predisposed: like every other sailor, skippers are very interesting and extrovert members of the society. On the contrary, a tip of 10% appears exxagerated. 200 euros should be more than enough.
3. Right from the start make clear that you are there to sail as far as possible. Visit lonely coves. When too much wind, avoid beating to northern directions. Stop and seek shelter only when meltemi reaches and endures at gale levels (force 8). Be aware of gusts. Avoid navigating during the night. Alternatevely, start very early in the morning, just before dawn (e.g. at 04:00 a.m.).
4. The log referred to in OldBN''s message is kept by a retired engineer and not an ex naval officer. It is VERY VERY USEFUL, an absolute MUST for sailors like you. Here is his website:
http://www.sy-thetis.org/
Fair winds and good luck


----------

